# Hummingbird 343c



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Just bought a new Hummingbird 343c, are their any comments about this unit that I should know, bad or good. And what kind of sealant should I use On my aluminum boat for the transducer which is below the water line?


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Jerk Bait said:


> Just bought a new Hummingbird 343c, are their any comments about this unit that I should know, bad or good. And what kind of sealant should I use On my aluminum boat for the transducer which is below the water line?


i heard that you cant use a transducer that way with an alluminum boat. i'd call humminbird to be sure.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

IMO, 3M makes the best below waterline sealant. Wally world usally has some smaller tubes in the marine section, I believe it's 3M 5200, good stuff!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Topwater Tony said:


> i heard that you cant use a transducer that way with an alluminum boat. i'd call humminbird to be sure.


You can use it that way on an aluminum boat. I did it for years and know a lot of other people that do as well.

Yeah 3M makes a good waterproof under water sealant.


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. and acording to the instructions the transducer can be attached to the floor or attached to the transit, like on a fiberglass boat.


----------

